# injectable B12



## cawb (Feb 25, 2006)

i have a large amount of injectable b12  . question is can i use it as an oral?


----------



## cawb (Feb 25, 2006)

bump... somebody help me out here


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 25, 2006)

has a horrible absorption rate orally.....wouldnt bother


----------



## cawb (Feb 25, 2006)

THANK YOU WOLFY I didnt think any body was ever going to answer me... would a pill form work better to be absorbed.?


----------



## MR .T (Feb 27, 2006)

B12 has better absorption sublingual than oral but injection is the best route.


----------



## stackdmofo91086 (Mar 1, 2006)

where is the best place to buy injectable b12?


----------



## Big A (Mar 1, 2006)

www.synthetek.com - It's called Synthelamin - twice the strength (2,000mcg/ml) and time released, so you don't have to inject it daily.
One bottle is enough for one year straight.

The 'oral only' disclaimer is for legal purposes. It's an injectible.


----------



## stackdmofo91086 (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks man, preciate it.


----------



## healthfreak (Mar 1, 2006)

Big A said:
			
		

> www.synthetek.com - It's called Synthelamin - twice the strength (2,000mcg/ml) and time released, so you don't have to inject it daily.
> One bottle is enough for one year straight.
> 
> The 'oral only' disclaimer is for legal purposes. It's an injectible.



ya syntheteks is good. helps dull the pain by mixing it in with your shots.


----------



## powermad (Mar 2, 2006)

What real benefits are had from injecting B12?  

I've heard energy and appetite increases, but is it really that effective?


----------



## healthfreak (Mar 2, 2006)

It varies from person to person. my appetite has definetly increaSED.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 2, 2006)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> It varies from person to person. my appetite has definetly increaSED.



I often eat when I'm not hungry but increasing my appetite has never been a priority for me since I usually have too much bodyfat.  Are there any OTHER advantages to taking B12?


----------



## Mr.Huge (Mar 2, 2006)

Big A said:
			
		

> www.synthetek.com - It's called Synthelamin - twice the strength (2,000mcg/ml) and time released, so you don't have to inject it daily.
> One bottle is enough for one year straight.
> 
> The 'oral only' disclaimer is for legal purposes. It's an injectible.



never done a cycle without since I started using it years ago. Excellent product.  Be sure to check out www.synthetek.com because all there products are top notch! If your tired of wasting your money on the other dietary supplement companies that make all those rediculous false claims when you know the dudes pictured are jacked up on a/s then you wont have a worry here these products stand up to what they say they will do. I have tried several of them myself. Cant wait to try the others.


Mr.Huge


----------



## powermad (Mar 2, 2006)

From reading the description of Synthelamin, it is supposed to result in slight increases in A)red blood cell count, B)feelings of well-being, C) energy, D) vascularity, and E) appetite along with F) decreased bruising.

It sounds A LOT like Equipoise/boldenone undecylenate.  EQ has well-documented effects of increasing RBC count via stimulation of EPO release in the kidneys.  It also increases appetite (sometimes to a very high degree, at least in my case it did), enhances vascularity, and increases energy/endurance.  I can't tell if the mood elevation from my EQ cycle was due to the EQ or the test I stacked it with, but I felt almost god-like and nothing coulf phase me mentally/emotionally. 

Can anyone who's used both EQ and B-12/Synthelamin comment on the similarities and differences between the two?


----------



## cawb (Mar 2, 2006)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> ya syntheteks is good. helps dull the pain by mixing it in with your shots.


are you mixing b12 with your gear ?

 i heard somewhere on here that wasnt a good idea that it does something to your gear... i dont know for sure can anybody else say for sure, because thats what i was going to do is mix my test and b12 in the same pin that way i could just do one stick instead of two..?????


----------

